
Pain kept this young woman from eating for 5 years, and doctors didn’t know why - richsinn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/pain-kept-this-young-woman-from-eating-for-5-years-and-doctors-didnt-know-why/2016/09/26/399211a6-6df9-11e6-9705-23e51a2f424d_story.html
======
alex_lubinsky
There is always hope, even if the most renowned doctors cannot find the cure.
Hild's story only proves that you should always keep on searching for the way
out and never give up!

